# Black is SO in this year



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone would think I have a thing for black vehicles:





































Just hoping for a decent bit of weather now to enjoy both of these, fingers crossed


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice one, black suits the 999 very well.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eeeeeeeeeekkkk..... the bike has a large wheel clearance to arch than the V6 - that takes some beating. :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice mate!

:mrgreen:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another thing we have in common eh Guy? Yet to get a pic of my Daytona, up to 1250 miles already ( 14 months  )
Get some Oberon body parts ...I have some beauty foot pegs and other fancy bits fitted.

A sister bike...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

i prefer matching silver :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> eeeeeeeeeekkkk..... the bike has a large wheel clearance to arch than the V6 - that takes some beating. :wink:


Knew you would admit it one of these days........... lol


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Black... It's the new grey :roll:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not just the colours that match either....

they are both unreliable... :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmm, never had a problem with my TT and as for Ducati my 996 is still going as well as ever, 5 years old and no issues at all and I have no reason to expect anything less from the 999.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Once you have black you don't go back


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Lovely bike!

Saintt - the thing is with bikes the bigger the clearance at the back, the better they look. 

Good weather to get a new bike...git!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice. Very nice. 8)


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

So is pink but we dont drive around in pink cars .................do you ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

tactile said:


> So is pink but we dont drive around in pink cars .................do you ?


Obvious to everyone except you it would seem (see above pictures) :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Black don't Crack 8)

my last four bikes all black vx800, gsxr 750, cbr400/600 and zzr1100. black is the fastest colour... on sunny sundays around yorkshire it is anyway!
:wink:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

hiya Loz you ok ? long time no speak. Dont forget my invite !!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

You crack me up... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I always have black for my cars 8) :-*


----------

